# Help! Lucky Reptile Thermometer



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok this is driving me crazy :devil:

I have a Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe. Now in the instructions it says you can switch between C and F but it doesn't say how. I can't find a button or anything on the back so either Im stupid or the instructions are wrong :blush:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone? lol


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Someone must know, lol.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

bump :no1:


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

ye I have this thermometer as well - the one in the grey box with two probes?
I can't find it either?


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Patmufc said:


> ye I have this thermometer as well - the one in the grey box with two probes?
> I can't find it either?


Yep thats the one, in the instructions it says you can as mine is stuck on C and I would like F :devil:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## reptileexpress (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi

I have a thermo-hygrometer deluxe in my hand so not exactly the same. I have a switch on the back that moves between F and C. the letters are stuck on with a sticker so is it possible yours have peeled off? The switch is just above the battery compartment.

Probably no help but least i know i tried.

Cheers Shelley:2thumb:


----------



## muckybear (May 10, 2009)

dragon ranch said:


> Yep thats the one, in the instructions it says you can as mine is stuck on C and I would like F :devil:


 i`ve also got 1 m8 i asked the guy in the shop how to change it he said you can`t lucky reptile sell 2 types and 1 you can change and 1 you can`t but they put the same thermo`s in the same box hope this helps


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

muckybear said:


> i`ve also got 1 m8 i asked the guy in the shop how to change it he said you can`t lucky reptile sell 2 types and 1 you can change and 1 you can`t but they put the same thermo`s in the same box hope this helps


ahhh thank you, thought that could be it :no1:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I got the same one, wanted to change to F but couldn't work out how even tho it says you can - thought I was just being thick - glad to know I'm not - well not very anyway. Think we should complain to Lucky Reptile.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

The problem is that lucky reptile changed the design, so they now only work in celcius. The boxes and thermometers are right, but they keep sticking the old instruction leaflets in with them, which confuses a lot of people.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

GeckoMorphs said:


> The problem is that lucky reptile changed the design, so they now only work in celcius. The boxes and thermometers are right, but they keep sticking the old instruction leaflets in with them, which confuses a lot of people.


Thats cool, just had me confused as I was looking for the switch


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

dragon ranch said:


> Thats cool, just had me confused as I was looking for the switch


You are not the first person I promise you that. We sell tonnes of these... and about half of them result in that question being asked! About time LR changed the instructions... or better still, put the little switch it refers to back on.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

GeckoMorphs said:


> You are not the first person I promise you that. We sell tonnes of these... and about half of them result in that question being asked! About time LR changed the instructions... or better still, put the little switch it refers to back on.


lol yeah, I just thought it was me being stupid  :bash:


----------

